# Set up interface bonding on FreeBSD 10



## maziar (Sep 21, 2015)

I want to set up interface bonding on FreebsdFreeBSD 10.

I have installed FreebsdFreeBSD on VMware Workstation 12 hosted on Windows,
and this is my configuration:


```
root@B1:/usr/home/maziar # kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
1    6 0xffffffff80200000 1755658  kernel
2    1 0xffffffff81956000 14810    if_lagg.ko
3    1 0xffffffff81a11000 2b58     uhid.ko
root@B1:/usr/home/maziar # cat /etc/rc.conf
ifconfig_em0="up"
ifconfig_em1="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport em0 laggport em1"
ipv4_addrs_lagg0="10.0.8.16/24"
defaultrouter="10.0.8.1"
hostname="B1"
sshd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
```

But when iI restart network :
`/etc/rc.d/netif restart && /etc/rc.d/routing restart`

iI get this error :






And after restarting network setting iI lose my access to virtual machine, what is the problem? How can iI fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2015)

Make sure both network interfaces have different MAC addresses, generate new ones if necessary. Also make sure you enable "promiscuous" mode on them.


----------

